# Shultz Aquatic Plant Soil



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Hey, today I went searching for the right substrate for my 50 gal. I looked almost everywhere including pet stores near me. I found out how expensive Onyx, Flourite, Flora Base, Laterite were (except for eco complete..im guessing we dont have any in Canada or where I live) (all 29.99$ and up for 20-25lb bags). Which is far to expensive for such a small bag since id need prob 5-6 bags for 3"-4" thick. Anyways I came across Shultz Aquatic Plant Soil for 6.99$ and found out they had 5kg bags there and am planning on going 100% of this stuff with the dusting of peat on the ground of course.. does this sound ok? or has anyone had big problems with Shultz Aquatic Plant Soil? My second choice would be to order SoilMaster Select (charcoal) 1 50 lb bag for my 50 gal for 3"-4" thick (im guessing 1 50 lb bag is enough from what ive heard) which I would get shipped to my house. What do you guys think?


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

If you can get the soilmaster charcoal, I would go with that over the shultz APS. They are essentially the same thing, but the charcoal looks so much better. The shultz will work great, and won't mess up your water chemistry at all. You can save on shipping charges if you have a lesco store near by. I ordered a bag off of their website and chose local pick-up instead of delivery. It came to $16 or so. One bag should be enough.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I may be thinking of the wrong product, but I think I remember people saying that the Shultz Aquatic Plant Soil turns to mush after some time and needs to be replaced after a year (I think someone even said that was in the instructions).

I'd do a search here on the Shultz soil and double check this before buying.


----------



## Mjproost (Nov 17, 2005)

I have used Schultz's for several years now and IME it does not turn to mush. I have also used soilmaster regular and select. They all work about the same, because they are essentially the same material. The schultz's and the soilmaster regular are pretty much identical. They are a red/brown color and have a somewhat varying size and shape. The soilmaster select is charcoal/black in color, and has a smaller much more uniform grain size. One that is constant among all three is that they are very light when they are new. It seems over time they fully hydrate and fill up with bio-stuffs. I would suggest putting a layer of something heavier over any of the three to help hold plants down and to break up the uniform color of the Shultz's and soilmaster regular. I have used regualr flint gravel or Flourite over the schultz's and regular SM. Tahatian Moon sand or T-grade 3m color quartz over the Select. 

I agree with yoink, if used alone I prefer the look of the Soilmaster select charcoal. Also, the smaller grain size is a little better for certain foreground plants.


----------



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Hey thanks, well thing is I dont have a Lesco near me at all because I live in Canada  but how would I be able to get a 50 lb bag of SoilMaster Select (Charcoal) sent to my house or is there another possible way? I dont really care if I have to pay for shipping which is prob im guessing 30$? around am I right? and then + the 16$ or so for the SM so total of 46-50$ which is still basically the same as buying like 5-6 bags of Schult'z APS which i think id need to make 3-4" for 40-48$ and id only need 1 50lb bag of SM (charcoal) for my 50gal 36x18x18 to make it 3-4" I think and I love the look of the SM alot better as well and would want to go 100% as many people do and seem to do fine and are happy with it  does anyone know what the shipping cost is to ship to Canada and directly to house? anyone with previous experience  thanks.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Then must have been another product... my mistake.


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

I back up what Mjproost has to say about this, I have only tried out SAPS, but from what I hear all three of those are basically the same other than the color. IME with the SAPS, I have it in a 75 gallon that has been set up close to 2 years..... no turning to mush its been just fine, but like was mentioned it is very light, it does get more weight to it over time.... but its still pretty light compared to others..... adding a cap worked very well for me also..... the price is right and it works just fine....


----------



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Thanks guys well I think im going with the SoilMaster Select since I personally like the color and look of it alot better and heard from many that it holds down plants just fine and is a pretty good and cheap substrate high in CEC  im still wondering how much shipping would cost for a 50 lb bag to be delivered to my house? anyone know? (I live in Canada)


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Mikee,

I don't know if you have found a source of Soilmaster Select in anada yet but you may want to check out this thread:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/science-of-substrates/12420-soilmaster-in-canada.html?highlight=soilmaster+canada

Good luck and let us know if you find any!


----------



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

No sadly I have not had any luck finding soilmaster select..I asked many garden places and basically every place i know of around here that possibly could have it no one even knew what I was talking about and have never been asked that question..I too emailed SoilMaster via email still waiting for a reply but I read your reply on that link mat and prob going to give them a call..id have to get it delivered to my house of course not sure of the cost to get delivered or the price they sell for 50 lb bag HOPEFULLY MY LUCK WILL CHANGE!!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Hopefully your luck will change! 

When searching for Soilmaster or Turface, your bet bet is to look for someplace that specializes in "Turf" maintenance. If you have golf courses or baseball fields in your area you probably have someplace that handles Turface or Soilmaster, though they may not have them in the charcoal color. 

I would think even with a $30 charge for shipping (~$50 for 50lbs) you would still be far ahead of the cost of using Flourite or Eco Complete, especially if you have to have those shipped as well. 

Again, let us know how you fare in finding something for your tank!


----------



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Ok I need some help with where and how I can order a 50 lb bag of SoilMaster Select (Charcoal) for my 50 gal because I would need a 50 lb bag shipped from US to Canada where I live..would be nice if it would get delivered to my house right away as well but not sure of how and where I can order it from..20$ for 50lb bag im guessing and 30$ for shipping so 50$ for 50 lb bag to give me a nice 3-3.5" in my 50 gal


----------



## fishude92 (Apr 2, 2006)

where do u get shultz aquatic plant soil?


----------



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Well I found 2 bags of it at Canadian Tire for 6.99 but decided not to get it because id rather have soilmaster select


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Who says substrate is all that important? Any fine natural looking gravel will do. Especially when it ages and it and gets all full of mulm, snails, and roots. I use one called "Peace River Sand". it is made by CaribSea and is available at a lot of LFS. You can also save money by making a sand "beach" in the front like Amano does.


----------



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Well personally I like the look and color for the soilmaster select (charcoal) its high in CEC and I think it has some iron in it and is very cheap 50 lb bag for 20$ or less and you dont need much 1 50 lb bag gives 3-3.5 inch in 50 gal even in 75 I think.
I do have my own sand that I had bought from the pet store a couple years ago and have used it many times for aquariums with few plants but now I want to have a fully planted aquarium and I read CEC and Iron is important in the sand and im not sure if the sand I have has any. I have it in my 10 gal and most plants are growing pretty good but it also has alot of Mulm in it so that could be the reason and the lighting has 2 13w bulbs


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

fishude92, In the US you can find SAPS at places like Home depot, Lowes, wal-mart.... those are the ones I can think of off hand.... Im sure there are others. Just check home improvement stores in your area.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Mike, I have the same tank as you as well as the footprint (36"x18"x18"), I use roughly 3 1/2 bags of shultz to get a decent depth of substrate in my tank. But if you prefer the look of SoilMaster go for it, in the long run the substrate will just be covered up by plants anyways, unless you are going to do an open foreground, the substrate shouldn't really matter.


----------



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

only 3 1/2? I was thinkin it would take atleast 5-6 bags I think they were 10 lb bags 5 kg


----------



## Mjproost (Nov 17, 2005)

I think they are 10# bags. But, Schultz's is much lighter than regualr gravel, Flourite, Eco etc. So, the same weight goes a lot farther.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Mikee said:


> only 3 1/2? I was thinkin it would take atleast 5-6 bags I think they were 10 lb bags 5 kg


Yes, I purchased 4 bags and ended up only using 3 1/2 bags to get a decent depth of substrate.


----------

